# HD ou UC pour réaliser un NAS



## pjarrige73 (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais me faire un NAS mode multi-tâche pour :

Time Machine
Sauvegarde et partage d'infos à distance
partage Web Photo
etc..

Solution 1 :

un HD NAS avec un Time Machine et la fonction NAS .. Ca existe ?

Solution 2 :

Une UC Mac ou PC avec le tool qui va bien genre : http://www.freenas.org/ qu'en pensez-vous ?

Solution 3 :

Obywan kénoby ?? 

A vous


----------



## sparo (26 Décembre 2012)

Synology et Qnap font des NAS qui font ce que tu dis et plus encore (largement)
- Cloud
- téléchargement bittorent / newsgroup ...
- serveur WEB
- videosurveillance
- domotique
- serveur DLNA
....

Pero j'aime bien la marque synology  je lorge pour changer mon DS110j par un DS213+


----------



## pjarrige73 (26 Décembre 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Synology et Qnap font des NAS qui font ce que tu dis et plus encore (largement)
> - Cloud
> - téléchargement bittorent / newsgroup ...
> - serveur WEB
> ...



Cool, merci.. bon maintenant reste des coûts à mettre en face et voir ce que vaut l'UI de chaque soft si c'est intuitif et toute la partie support et MAJ ..
Des idées sur le sujet ??


----------



## sparo (26 Décembre 2012)

Syno passe pour avoir une des plus belle interface (regardé sur leur site) , une grosse communauté françaises des mises à jours plusieurs fois par an même sur des modèle qui ont déjà 2-3 ans  mon 110j acheter en 2010 fait toujours tourner le dernier firmware !!!

Perso je truce l'interface intuitive mais après c affaire de goût en tout le forum français et très actif www.nas-forum.com


----------



## pjarrige73 (26 Décembre 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Syno passe pour avoir une des plus belle interface (regardé sur leur site) , une grosse communauté françaises des mises à jours plusieurs fois par an même sur des modèle qui ont déjà 2-3 ans  mon 110j acheter en 2010 fait toujours tourner le dernier firmware !!!
> 
> Perso je truce l'interface intuitive mais après c affaire de goût en tout le forum français et très actif www.nas-forum.com



Merci bcp pour ce complément bien utile et je suis bien d'accord avec toi après un tour sur www.nas-forum.com


----------

